# More good news. And it's not about the Airports ranks.



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

G'day ubers ! Please read and share more good news: 2 years ago you could buy 100 bitcoins for the price of new Camry.
You would be a half mil reacher today, ya know.
Be safe on the roads.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ubereater said:


> G'day ubers ! Please read and share more good news: 2 years ago you could buy 100 bitcoins for the price of new Camry.
> You would be a half mil reacher today, ya know.
> Be safe on the roads.


Is this about a new Jack Reacher novel?
Wow! Just as bitcoins are now an accepted currency, Lee Childs is now embracing the power of Über and UP.net to market his latest novel.
Fantastic! This makes me very happy to see traditional product lines coming of age and accepting the new methods of reaching the masses.
To you Ubereater I am happy to be able to offer you......a whole suite of Über badges. Just as bitcoins have now reached their potential, you will soon be the lucky holder of the next generation of cold hard currency - the Über badges. All for the minuscule amount of the price of a new Camry.

In two years time you will easily, easily, be a half mill richer. Guaranteed! Iron clad, no argument whatsoever. Happy Days, Bro. 
Please PM me for further details. But....don't muck around, I have Warren Buffett on the other line and he's getting impatient.


----------

